# Snow Birds on Facebook come check us out!!!



## dw753 (Dec 19, 2014)

Alan started a group on Facebook click the link and then Join. Fun way to faces with names

https://www.facebook.com/groups/820531454673531/?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Request sent


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

I guess I'm one of the few people who have never been on FB. I'll stick to this site, it suits me just fine.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a Face book account but rarely go there.
My profile picture is an American flagged eagle's face, so you can't match my picture to a face anyway.
I am Top Secret.


----------



## Lordkeystroke (Oct 2, 2014)

Request sent.


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

*Snow Bird*



GreenMtnMan said:


> I guess I'm one of the few people who have never been on FB. I'll stick to this site, it suits me just fine.



I belong to the Bobcat forum but my 2nd and favorite is my SnowBird thats I still have in the shed. Theres an issue with the pully that the belt drives. Seems like the shaft is stripped. I was o disappointed. I have had it for going on 18 yrs. I plan one day to repair it. Reminds me of my toys from the 50's. I just joined on FB.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

GreenMtnMan said:


> I guess I'm one of the few people who have never been on FB. I'll stick to this site, it suits me just fine.


You're not the only one, you can count me in that exclusive club too.
I've also never had a cell phone, I never had a need for one, personally or professionally.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

I finally joined FB. Sent a request a while ago and am getting no response.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Anyone? No new posts there since July 1st.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

The problem is, about 10 people in the world own snowbirds! 
(yes, thats an exaggeration, but you see what I mean.)

there just isnt much to be said about snowbirds..

Scot


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah, but you'd think who ever runs the page would see my request to join.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

GreenMtnMan said:


> Yeah, but you'd think who ever runs the page would see my request to join.


whats your name on facebook? I'll see if I can add you.
( you can PM me your name if you like)

Scot


----------

